# Endoscopy and colonoscopy



## pipsqueak51 (Apr 17, 2012)

Recently I had a colonoscopy and endoscopy done. In the endoscopy it showed that my upper intestine was all inflamed. The doctor didn't really follow up on it. Prescribed antidepressant. Also they wanted me to try amitza which I was on for a month and had major side effects. They also told me to take bentyl when needed. I have also used peppermint pills off helpforibs.com major heartburn. Also drank fennel tea and tried ginger for nausea.


----------



## Rebecca Hiebert (Oct 26, 2014)

My primary wants me to be seen by a Gastro doctor & has recommended both for me as well. That was a month ago; i think at this point I need a new primary as they dropped the ball on finding a Gastro within a month lol.

I was put on Amitiza friday; Still no results and I can undestand the side-effects issue. I'm am having severe headache; bloating; & cramping more then my normal IBS symptoms since starting it.

I wish you luck & why would they put you on an anti-depressant for inflamming? That there makes no sense but if your like me you have mental health issues as well.


----------

